# frigidaire oven/range trouble code F1



## Pete Sloniker (Dec 13, 2009)

My frigidaire oven/range is displaying a fault code F1 and beeping an alarm. It is non functional currently. I have tried to press the cancel button on the key pad but that changes nothing. I tried to flip the breaker several times but the fault code still comes on. I waited 24 hours with the breaker off and tried again and it still reads the fault code. I talked to an appliance repair shop and the technician there said my only option was to replace the clock timer mechanism (also called the electronic oven control). Seems like a fancy name for the main circuit board. Anyhow I went and bought a new control (circuit board) and hooked it up. You guessed it, the fault code and beeping are still there. I'm stumped. Does anyone have any suggestions or experience with this?


----------

